# Missing cat - Miller



## joannahobbs (Aug 16, 2012)

My cat went missing on Sunday 12th August 2012, from my house, in Southgate , Crawley.
He was in one minute, saw him go out the window, and havent seen him since!
He is a short haired domestic cat, all black, slim (but not under weight) He is quite tall, very long legs, male, was wearing a light blue collar, with a silver design on it (might not have it on now?!) 
Very friendly, but might be abit scared now as he has been gone for 4 nights (5 nights tonight, (16/08)
He isn't microchipped.
the whole family is missing him alot, and really would appreciate your help if you could give any info at all...
thank you


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

You need to phone RSPCA and Cats Protection etc who all keep a register of found cats. Also call all the local vets incase he has been in an accident and handed in. Also (hate to say it) but you need to call your local Cleansing Dept to see if his body has been found as they keep a register also.

On a brighter note, a while ago, one of mine went missing for 4 days and turned up ok. Think she had been locked in somewhere. Ive cat proofed the garden since then because its such a worry.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi and welcome Joanna,

Sorry to hear Miller is missing, Ang has given you some great tips already but just wanted to add a few more I also did when my cat was missing.

*Make posters and flyers to put up around the local area and through people's doors

*Go out shaking the food tin/ tapping a bowl/ calling your cat at all different times of the day, and repeat your routes regularly. Our cat was found in a garage only 4 doors down but for some reason hadn't called out to us until she had been missing for a couple of days.

*Ask people if you can search their gardens, something may have spooked him and he may be hiding away. You will get on your hands and knees to look for him, it's doubtful other people will.

Hope he turns up safe and sound soon


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read that your cat is missing.This link may give you some advice on things you can do to hopefully find him.....http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/141450-what-do-when-you-lose-cat.html Paws crossed that you find him soon.


----------

